# Has this ever happened to you?



## Shodan (Aug 9, 2006)

I had a weird sort of injury happen last night so am wondering if anyone else has experienced this or knows what could have happened?

  I had worked out for about 45 minutes in the black belt class.  We then did warm-ups again with the next adult beginner class and started into moving basics.  I went back to help my son with something (sitting on the side-lines) and when I bent over to grab something off the floor, it was like a very sharp pain in my stomach as though something had suddenly been pinched or crushed the wrong way.  I stood up, thinking all would be fine and I'd re-join class but then very suddenly got nauseous, kinda weak-kneed and a little short of breath.  I raised my arms over my head which seemed to help a bit.....felt like I needed to stretch my stomach out somehow.......so, I layed down on the floor face down and pushed up with my arms to stretch the tummy out.  Once I stood up from that, I felt a lot better.   Gave it another 5 minutes and everything was back to normal!!  Last night and today though, I feel as though I've done like 5,000 sit-ups.  It feels like a lot of muscles are pulled in my stomach.

  Wondering- could I have pinched a muscle?  An intestine?  Anyone else ever experience this?  It was not fun!! 

  Thanks!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 9, 2006)

Shodan said:
			
		

> I had a weird sort of injury happen last night so am wondering if anyone else has experienced this or knows what could have happened?
> 
> I had worked out for about 45 minutes in the black belt class.  We then did warm-ups again with the next adult beginner class and started into moving basics.  I went back to help my son with something (sitting on the side-lines) and when I bent over to grab something off the floor, it was like a very sharp pain in my stomach as though something had suddenly been pinched or crushed the wrong way.  I stood up, thinking all would be fine and I'd re-join class but then very suddenly got nauseous, kinda weak-kneed and a little short of breath.  I raised my arms over my head which seemed to help a bit.....felt like I needed to stretch my stomach out somehow.......so, I layed down on the floor face down and pushed up with my arms to stretch the tummy out.  Once I stood up from that, I felt a lot better.   Gave it another 5 minutes and everything was back to normal!!  Last night and today though, I feel as though I've done like 5,000 sit-ups.  It feels like a lot of muscles are pulled in my stomach.
> 
> ...


No that don't sound fun at all. You were saying 45 minutes in a BB class, what exactly were you doing in the class. Were there any blows to the stomach/mid-section? Were you doing throws? Did ya have a lot of breaks in between or was it a good long session of continual techniques? 

What you did to relieve it sounds like a good idea. I'd be a hellva lot more careful in your next class and if it happens again ... talk to your doc.


----------



## Shodan (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Caver......well, we didn't really do anything out of the ordinary- warm-ups, worked techs on the body, but I don't remember any notable shots to the gut.  I did do a bit of falling- but it was controlled and kinda slow-motion- knees to belly.....we were learning a couple new techs so we weren't being too speedy.  I am in the process of getting back into shape, so am trying to be careful and not push myself too far too fast......so something like a simple bend to pick up something turned out to be a shocker!!  I definitely will be very cautious now for awhile on bending!!


----------



## Drac (Aug 9, 2006)

Yep..I have NEVER figured it out,,I throught it was "old age" making his presence known...


----------



## King (Aug 9, 2006)

Pain in your stomach from bending down? Odd, I was expecting maybe a lower back pain but the abs area hurting from bending down is unexpected. I don't have any idea what it could be either, apart from maybe stress? But I hope things are better now.

I still recall my lower back going out from bending over to pick up a can of coffee. Ooh not pleasant.


----------

